# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Can't open mdb file

## bensongaster

I have a database in mdb format that will not open.  When I try to open the file I get an error:
"The Microsoft Access database engine stopped the process because you and another user are attempting to change data at the same time"

I was the only user accessing the database and this occurred after a compact/repair.

Any ideas on how to get the db working again?

----------


## skhanal

Can you check if there is anything locking the file, you may use process explorer tool.

----------


## henryhussain

The repair method attempts to recover only the tables, indexes and queries in the database. Do not attempt to repair damaged forms, reports, macros and modules. Before executing the Compact and Repair tool, please ensure the following condition:

1. Do not open Access database must closed 
2. Sufficient storage space available - minimum double in size of your Access database on that Disk.
3. Close the .mdb file related to .ldb file before you delete the .ldb file.
4. Then Run the Compact and Repair tool

As ultimate solution apply professional software for unable to open and crashed .mdb files http://www.mdb.openfiletool.com/ MDB Open File Tool

----------


## SpywareDr

> htttp://www.mdb.openfiletool.com/


FYI

OpenFileTool.com > EULA - End User License Agreement


> This Electronic End User License Agreement - EULA (the Agreement) is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or an entity), the licensee, and Open File Tool, Inc. (the Licensor) ...
> ...
> Miscellaneous.
> 
> 7.1. Governing Law; Jurisdiction and Venue.
> 
> This Agreement shall be governed by and construed and enforced in accordance with the laws of the Russian Federation without reference to conflicts of law rules and principles.
> 
> You agree to the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of the Russian Federation for any claim or cause of action ...
> ...

----------


## ted

.ldb file palys an important role in the multiuser scheme and it is used to determine that which records are locked in the shared database and by whom. You can check the *.ldb file if you are not in the database. If *.ldb file still exists then, delete the file if you have the admin rights. If you do not have the admin rights then ask the IT department to delete the file for you.

----------


## sacsasa

> I have a database in mdb format that will not open.  When I try to open the file I get an error:
> "The Microsoft Access database engine stopped the process because you and another user are attempting to change data at the same time"
> 
> I was the only user accessing the database and this occurred after a compact/repair.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get the db working again?


You must try JetComp.exe once to repair Access database. It's a freeware utility provided by Microsoft. For more information about JetComp.exe and how to use it, you can read this blog post: *Repair Access Database with Compact and Repair Utility | N. Sem's Blog*

There're few other solutions also available in this blog post which can help you repair Access database. I hope this will help you. 

SacSasa

----------


## JacBo

> For more information about JetComp.exe and how to use it, you can read this blog post: *Repair Access Database with Compact and Repair Utility | N. Sem's Blog*


I just wanna thank you for sharing such a helpful information here with us. I've just gone through the blog post you shared here. It contains very useful information. The entire blog is highly informational, especially the post you shared here. 

Thanks again.

----------


## Tirthankar

Would suggest you to search on Google Free MDB viewer tools.
As there are lots of free tools which can help you out

----------


## robertdivas

I'll suggest to use manual method. MS Access has inbuilt tool Compact & Repair. Through this you can easily repair mdb file.

----------

